# small round hairless patches on my goats noses



## Miohippus (Mar 26, 2014)

i noticed these small round hairless patches on my goats noses last spring and they have them again the spring is it any ting to worry about


----------



## Baymule (Mar 26, 2014)

I can't tell from the picture, but could it be ringworm? If so, grate an onion and dab the juice on it twice a day and in a few days, it will be gone. Onion juice works for people ringworm too.

You mentioned that it was there last spring, could there be a plant that is giving your goat a reaction? Maybe something in your pasture is blooming and it is irritating her skin.

I'm not a goat keeper, but there are quite a few goat experts here and they will be along to help you shortly!

And WELCOME to the forum!


----------



## Miohippus (Mar 26, 2014)

Eww.. i hope it is not ring worm. didn't know goats could get that.


----------



## elevan (Mar 26, 2014)

You say this happens in the springtime?  Do you have blackberries, raspberries, multifora roses, or anything that has thorns in your pastures that would be greening up right now?


----------



## Miohippus (Mar 27, 2014)

we have a lot of greenbrier  that would be the only thing with thorns in the pasture they are currently in. idk when it starts to green up. in our other pasture we do have some blackberries but they have not been out there.


----------



## elevan (Mar 27, 2014)

My suspicion is that your goat is sticking their nose into something that is causing an irritation to crop up. I would try a week course of Benedryl to see if it clears up.



Spoiler: Benedryl Dosing Chart



Benedryl - Allergies - Note:  I only give it one time a day in the morning though personally.

DOSING CHART

Dose every 6-8 hours:

Weight:          Liquid 12.5mg/5ml  

17-21 lbs   3/4 tsp (3.75ml) 

22-32 lbs   1 tsp (5ml)   

33-42 lbs   1 1/2 tsp (7.5ml)

43-53 lbs   2 tsp (10ml)

54-64 lbs   2 1/2 tsp (12.5ml)     

65-75 lbs   3 tsp (15ml)     

76-86 lbs   3 1/2 tsp (17.5ml)     

>86 lbs          4 tsp (20ml)


----------



## Miohippus (Mar 27, 2014)

all of my Does have them except for the two that were born last year and were in a different pen till recently they also have some on the part of there nose that don't have hair and they are little round scabs. dose that make a difference? Oh, i just remembered the hay they have been eating has some German thistles and blackberries in it. 



see the lighter spots that is what they look like when the scab falls off.


----------



## elevan (Mar 27, 2014)

It really looks like a contact irritation to me.  Is this the hay you've been using all Winter or did you get it this Spring?


----------



## Miohippus (Mar 27, 2014)

been using it all winter, didn't think about that so i guess it is something that started growing out there.


----------



## elevan (Mar 28, 2014)

If the benedryl works then thats what it is.  If not, then you've ruled it out and you move on to the next hypothesis.

Or you could give Baymule's onion juice for ringworm a try first and try to rule that one out.  Whichever way works for you.


----------



## Miohippus (Mar 28, 2014)

ok, Thanks for the info!!


----------

